# Bulk beans reasonably priced?



## Pantomimehorse (Jun 15, 2010)

We have just got a Gaggia bean to cup machine at the office and ive been buying the beans in Monmouth in Covent Garden the last few weeks, well the boss is unhappy with the cost and wants me to buy big bags of beans cheap.

Any suggesting on someone to go to get say 1kg bags at a reasonable price but still taste great? if I leave it to her we will end up buying them in Tescos


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

Check out Garraways online, I buy from them and the only bean I have not enjoyed is the Ristretto. Faves are the Roma and 100% arabica.

Heres the linkhttp://www.garraways.co.uk/c6544/coffee-beans-cases.html


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

If you like classic old-style high roast espresso, Happy Donkey Classic Italian are a bargain at £4.65 for 500g. Postage flat rate £4.25 however much you order. 6 kilos for £46.


----------



## pendragoncs (Feb 14, 2011)

It might be worth contacting some of the roasters and ask what kind of discounts they can do for larger orders.


----------



## Pantomimehorse (Jun 15, 2010)

thanks guys ive just put a order in with Happy Donkey, great price, will see how that goes


----------

